# Another new gun :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, got another toy 

Pic of my compact USP 9mm w/ the fullsize I got last month


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Better pic of it


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, how's it shoot?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it - pretty good. I do have a habit of shooting fullsize guns better than compacts - So, I shoot the fullsize USP a bit better over longer ranges. The same goes for my fullsize P99 over my compact P99. But, it shoots very nice, and recoil is not really an issue.


----------

